# Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*​Während der Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems immer noch schläft und empfiehlt, zu warten, bis Verbote wirklich ausgesprochen werden (http://www.lfv-weser-ems.de/aktuell...s]=130&cHash=717c0fe3b8db6a0799fb230d87603cbf), kämpft der Anglerverband Niedersachsen ja schon lange aktiv gegen mögliche Angelverbote (http://www.av-nds.de/angelverbote.html und http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792).

Wirkung zeigte der Einsatz vom AV-NDS auch in der Landtagsdebatte letzte Woche (laut FDP NDS an mich eine "muntere Debatte").

Wie die neue Osnabrücker Zeitung meldet, kämpfen CDU und FDP (als Opposition) in NDS auch im Landtag für Angler, während die Regierung aus SPD und Grünen anglerfeindlich bleibt:
http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...k&utm_medium=Link&utm_campaign=Artikel_teilen

Zwar tönten SPDler, dass keine Angelverbote kommen würden, das kassierte der grüne Minister und angebliche (Ex?)Angler Wenzel aber gleich wieder ein und meinte, das könnte doch kommen....

*Die Frage, warum ÜBERHAUPT eine solche "Arbeitshilfe"  *mit Angelverboten, Fütterverboten, Betretungsverboten etc. für die Landkreise vom Niedersächsischen Landesbetriebs für Wasserwirtschaft, Küsten- und Naturschutz (NLWKN)  (untersteht Ministerium) *erarbeitet und heraus gegeben wurde*, wenn das mit Angelverboten  doch gar nicht umgesetzt werden soll, die sollte sich nicht nur jeder Landtagsabgeordnete stellen, sondern vor allem jeder Angler, der betroffen sein könnte!!!

*Merken hier die SPDler in der Regierung nicht, wie sie vom grünen Minister vorgeführt werden, wenn der Abgeordnete Marcus Bosse meint, es würde kein Angelverbot kommen, der zuständige grüne Minister aber das nicht ausschliesst?*

Oder lässt sich die SPD in NDS genauso wie die CDU in Baden-Württemberg von den Grünen einfach für den Machterhalt am Nasenring durch die Landtage ziehen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118? )

Ob die FDP oder CDU, so sie in Niedersachsen an die Macht kommen würden (wenns dazu die Grünen braucht), anders reagieren würden als jetzt die von den Grünen vorgeführte SPD, wird leider erst die Erfahrung zeigen.

Dass aber bisher ALLE Parteien, die - wo auch immer im Bund und den Ländern - mit den Grünen koalierten, am Ende GEGEN Angler und Angeln gearbeitet haben, kann man wohl konstatieren.

*Bleibt also wachsam!!*

Gut, dass der Anglerverband Niedersachsen es durch seine gute Öffentlichkeitsarbeit geschafft hat, diese Debatte um Angelverbote nun bis in den Landtag in Niedersachsen zu bringen und Abgeordnete aller Parteien zu Stellungnahmen zu zwingen.

Nachdem der SPD-Abgeordnete Marcus Bosse ja gesagt haben soll, "Es wird keine Angelverbote geben. Punkt", wird man ihn und die SPD sicher beim ersten Angelverbot, so eines kommen sollte, an seine Worte (ab dann wäre es ja eine klare Lüge) erinnern..

Obs Partei und Abgeordnetem was ausmachen wird?

Thomas Finkbeiner


PS
Hier die Rede von Dr. Gero Hocker dazu:
[youtube1]FjwJuQADo4s[/youtube1]

Hier die gesamte Debatte:
[youtube1]6MgqkLahAco[/youtube1]


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Dazu auch:
http://www.haz.de/Nachrichten/Der-N...sind-empoert-ueber-moegliche-Fischereiverbote


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Wenn den Anglern Ihr Angeln ausreichend wichtig ist, dann werden Sie hoffentlich auch das bei Ihrer Wahlentscheidung einfließen lassen.

 Für viele ist es aber "nur Angeln", also etwas was für Sie bei der Wahl nicht so wichtig scheint.
 Viele sind gar treudoofe Stammwähler, die sich längst gar nicht mehr mit aktueller Politik befassen.
 Die wählen nicht, sondern folgen Ihrer Partei mit Scheuklappen links und rechts vor den Augen.
 Schade es gibt so unheimlich viele Dinge wahrzunehmen auf dem Weg zur Wahlurne.

 Da sollte man ruhig auch mal einen Blick aufs Angeln werfen wenn man denn Angler ist.
 Es sind ja nicht die bösen Politiker die uns Anglern Probleme machen, sondern die Wähler.
 Die eben Beschwichtigungen, Einschränkungen oder gar Lügen kaum noch von der Wahl solcher Typen abhält.

 Mag sein das Angler da aber auch freier mit "erfundenen Geschichten umgehen", nicht ohne Grund macht man ja Witze wo Angler und Politiker pauschal als Lügner dargestellt werden.:q
 Na ja als Angler sollte man dann aber auch wissen, wenn man mal wieder etwas "erzählt" bekommt.
 Schon klar, man gibt eine Empfehlung (Arbeitshilfe) raus, wie zu handeln ist und die soll dann von Laien vor Ort differenzierter und anders umgesetzt werden?
 :q

 Mir hat man beim Angeln schon glaubwürdigere Geschichten erzählt, die ich nicht glaubte.
 Sonst würde ich wohl heute noch den 2m Hechten nachstellen.

 Fakt ist ich werde wählen nach dem was Parteien oder Regierungen machten, mich interessiert überhaupt nicht mehr was sie ankündigen machen zu wollen.

 So wie mich eben die phantastischen Geschichten meiner Mitangler nur noch wenig mitreißen können.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Hier gehts ja "nur" um Politik in direkter Verbindung mit Angeln...

Hier isses mir wurscht, ob, wer oder warum welche Partei jemand wählt, ausser es geht um Angelpolitik...

Wenns aber, wie hier, um Angelpolitik geht, wird von uns weiterhin alles gesammelt, alles aufgelistet, alles recherchiert, kommentiert und hinterfragt werden...

Und wir werden vor allem wie bisher auch bei ALLEN Parteien ihre Versprechungen (oder Drohungen, bei den Grünen und ihren jeweiligen Koalitionspartnern) an Angler auflisten, und nach entsprechenden Wahlen dann dranbleiben...

Hier gehts aber zuerst mal NICHT um eine Wahl (erst 2018 Landtagswahl in NDS), sondern um *die drohenden Angelverbote der Rot-Grünen Regierung *momentan ...


----------



## raubangler (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Nachdem der SPD-Abgeordnete Marcus Bosse ja gesagt haben soll, "Es wird keine Angelverbote geben. Punkt", wird man ihn und die SPD sicher beim ersten Angelverbot, so eines kommen sollte, an seine Worte (ab dann wäre es ja eine klare Lüge) erinnern..
> ....



Vor diesem Satz steht in dem Artikel
"Es gehe lediglich um eine Musterverordnung. Ob die umgesetzt werde, sei alleine Sache der Landkreise, die dies wiederum mit den Vereinen vor Ort regeln würden." 

Somit ist die Aussage "Es wird keine Angelverbote geben" lediglich auf den Landtag bezogen, der hier ja auch gar nicht tätig werden muss.
Das machen dann schon die lokalen Grünen und Nabus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Mich persönlich erinnert das alles von Grünen und SPD in NDS schlicht an einen Ausspruch anno 15. Juni 1961 von Staats- und Parteichef Walter Ulbricht, hier leicht abgewandelt:
"Niemand hat die Absicht, ein Angelverbot zu errichten!"

Ich hoffe nur, dass es welche von Weser-Ems erwischt...

Für deren Untätigkeit und Anglerfeindlichkeit, wenn schon Angelverbote kommen sollten..


----------



## Andal (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Dann müssen wir Angler (und andere) eben zusehen, dass die Grünen von der Entscheidungsbefugnis ausgeschlossen werden!


----------



## gerald5701 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Ob wohl jeder Angler bereit ist, die Entscheidung der zu wählenden Partei von seinem Hobby abhängig zu machen, halte ich für fragwürdig 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Soll ja keiner.


> Hier gehts ja "nur" um Politik in direkter Verbindung mit Angeln...


----------



## Dachfeger (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*



gerald5701 schrieb:


> Ob wohl jeder Angler bereit ist, die Entscheidung der zu wählenden Partei von seinem Hobby abhängig zu machen, halte ich für fragwürdig
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Muß er ja nicht. Darf nur nachher nicht rumjammern.#d


----------



## FloFlo (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

In Mecklenburg Vorpommern sind diese gauner alias Grüne schon raus. Andere Bundesländer werden wohl nachziehen, bei den nächsten landtagswahlen. 2017 Ist sowieso sense für diese Xxxxxxxxx !


----------



## Tate (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Sind wir Angler nicht selbst auch daran schuld wenn solch gewählte Parteien Politik gegen die Interessen der Bevölkerung macht? Es gibt schliesslich alle 4 Jahre die Möglichkeit den Leuten das Kreuzchen zu verweigern und es bei Parteien zu setzen welche für das Volk arbeitet. Dies setzt wiederum auch voraus 1. zur Wahl zu gehen und 2. dabei das Hirn benutzen aus vergangenen Fehlern lernen und nicht nur herum jammern.


----------



## Mollebulle (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Hoffentlich ist die AfD nicht "anglerfreundlich" ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Dann werden wir das ganz normal auch bringen, weil normale Parteipolitik hier nix verloren hat!

Sondern AUSSCHLIESSLICH Politik im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln und Anglern.

Es liegt alleine an den jeweiligen Parteien (ALLEN), ob sie anglerfreundlich sind oder nicht!

Und ob sie klare Wahlversprechen wie die CDU in B-W brechen oder nicht..

Wir berichten das aber auf jeden Fall und stellen das - rein angelpolitisch!! - zur Diskussion...


----------



## HenningOL (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Die Entscheidungen werden in den Kreistagen getroffen - also muss man die Politiker vor Ort sensibilisieren. Die Vereine sollten hier aktiv werden.

Im Zweifel kann da jeder was machen. NABU und Konsorten sind da immer sehr fleißig und deswegen werden die gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Richtig, und der Anglerverband Niedersachsen unterstützt mit seiner Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit die Vereine vor Ort vorbildlich..

Ist eine absolute Ausnahme unter den verbotsgeilen (Angel)Fischereiverbänden, die sonst immer noch weitere Einschränkungen und Verbote für Angler begrüssen wie im Saarland, Bayern, B-W  etc. oder im Bundesverband..

Ihr als Angler könnt auch euren Vereinen Beine machen, dass diese die Vorarbeit des Verbandes nutzen, wenn Verbote vor Ort drohen.

Ihr müsst halt aufpassen, die niedersächsischen Rot-Grünen Anglerfeinde werden nicht aufgeben und weiterhin versuchen, euch notfalls hintenrum Verbote rein zu würgen..

Venceremos!!


----------



## Hann. Münden (18. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst halt aufpassen, die niedersächsischen Rot-Grünen Anglerfeinde werden nicht aufgeben und weiterhin versuchen, euch notfalls hintenrum Verbote rein zu würgen..


Vollkommen korrekt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Hier die Rede von Dr. Gero Hocker dazu:
[youtube1]FjwJuQADo4s[/youtube1]

Binde ich vorne im Artikel mit ein..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Hier die gesamte Debatte:
[youtube1]6MgqkLahAco[/youtube1]

Binde ich auch vorne ein.


----------



## Hunterfish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Die Grünen sind die schlimmsten Naturfreunde überhaupt. Lehrer aus der Stadt, Theoretiker, die keinen blassen Schimmer von der Natur und ihren Lebensräumen haben.

 Man sieht es in den Punkten Wolf, Kormoran, Marderhund ect.
 Für Renaturierung und Schaffung eines Regenmoores lassen sie einen Baum fällen, wo ein Adler seinen Horst seit Jahren hat.
 Man stellt sich Ihnen dann als Revierjäger vor und fragt warum sie das machen und ob ihnen klar ist, welchen Schaden sie der Natur anrichten.
 Als Antwort kam dann: "Ja, der sucht sich einen neuen Horst..."
 Zum Glück sind sie bei uns in MV raus aus der Landesregierung. Solche Menschen kann man nicht an der Regierung teilhaben lassen. Und das Einzige was hilft, ist Menschen mobil zu machen um wählen zu gehen.


----------



## Hechtbär (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

@Hunterfish82

 Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! |good:


----------



## Hunterfish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Eine gute Auslese, eine gesunde und artenvielfältige Natur benötigt aktiven Natur- und Umweltschutz und das auch nachhaltig. Dazu gehört es, dass Gewässer nicht sich selbst überlassen werden, oder Müll liegen bleibt usw usw. 
 Diese "grünen" Menschen investieren nicht einen einzigen Euro in den Erhalt von unserer Natur, den Lebensräumen sondern stören sie durch ihre Maßnahmen umso mehr. Und jene, die was dafür tun es zu erhalten, diffamieren sie. Menschen, die viel Zeit und auch Geld investieren um einem Hobbie, Passion oder Leidenschaft nachzugehen. 
 Und in dem Beitrag von Thomas sieht man es auch, konfrontiert man sie mit Kritik oder persönlicher Einbindung, blocken sie ab und wollen von nichts was wissen.
 Und sowas will sich in Regionalpolitik oder Bundespolitik den Aufgaben gewachsen sehen?!
 Ich bin schon jetzt auf die Wahlergebnisse 2017 gespannt. Wahrscheinlich gibt es dann schon keine B90 Grünen mehr...


----------



## Tinca52 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Wer wählt sie heute noch??? , sicherlich Kormoranen.

Tinca52#c


----------



## Hunterfish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Nö, genau jene Nachtjacken, wie sie sie in ihren eigenen Reihen haben. Gleiches gesinnt sich zu Gleichen. Die Milch kommt aus dem Kühlschrank vom Supermarkt. Fischstäbchen leben im Wasser und Kühe sind lila und der Wolf ist ein liebes Tier....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Auch der CDU-Kollege hat den Rot-Grünen Anglerfeinden richtig eine mitgegeben, gefällt mir sehr gut!!

Daran könnten sich die wortbrüchigen Anglerfeinde der B-W-CDU auch ne Scheibe abschneiden!!


----------



## Hunterfish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

So muss das auch Thomas. Die müssen an die Wand gespielt werden mit tatsächlichen Argumenten. Dann bekommen sie Schlappatmung und wissen dann nix mehr zu sagen.
 Damit können sie gar nicht um und suchen dann das Weite


----------



## Hechtbär (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Man kann das Thema ja auch mal weiterspinnen...

Was passiert denn, wenn diese Verbote kommen:

1. Klar! Man darf nicht mehr Angeln.

2. Was genauso zu nachdenken anregen sollte: Die Vereine verlieren ihren Status der Gemeinnützigkeit! Die wenigsten Vereine haben diese dadurch das sie Sportvereine sind, sondern das sie Naturschutzvereine sind.
Wenn es aufgrund von Naturschutzgebieten nichts mehr gibt, was getan werden darf, dann ist der Status weg und die Vereine MÜSSEN sich nach aktuellsten Satzungen sofort auflösen.

 Und das kann einen kleinen Verein auch bei nur geringer "Angelverbotsdichte" ereilen!!


----------



## Hunterfish82 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Damit kommen sie nicht durch und werden es auch nicht. Da ist der Druck aus der Anglerlobby zu groß. Und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Deep Down (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Richtig ist, dass sich die Kommune vor Ort natürlich an der Musterverordnung aus dem Minsiterium orientieren wird. 
Die Umsetzung hat dabei zwar immer auf den Einzelfall bezogen zu erfolgen, worauf Minister etc regelmäßig hinweisen.  
Ob man sich bei der Kommune in der Praxis tatsächlich auch diese Arbeit macht bzw machen kann und nicht einfach das vom Ministerium vorgefertigte Muster aus Hannover mehr oder weniger übernimmt, ist doch mehr als fraglich. 2018 muss das immerhin umgesetzt sein.
So eine von oben vorgefertigte Musterverordnung macht die Arbeit schliesslich sehr bequem. "Wir halten uns nur an das, was uns vom Ministerium vorgegegeben worden ist." Zu dem will eine Behörde kein Problem mit dem Ministerium bekommen, in dem es von einer solchen Musterverordnung abweicht.

Wissenschaftliche Erhebungen bezogen auf die Begründung der Verordnung sind zeitlich jedenfalls gar nicht mehr realisierbar, so dass bis auf ein paar Glückstreffer der Mehrzahl der Beschränkungen jegliche nachvollziehbare Begründung absehbar fehlen wird, nur um rechtzeitig fertig zu werden.  

Ich sehe schon auf jede dieser notgedrungen mit der heißen Nadel zusammengeschusterten Verordnungen eine Klagewelle nebst langwierigen Gerichtsprozesse zurollen.

Damit wird mal wieder die Justiz das zu erledigen haben, was der Gesetzgeber versäumt hat. 

Gefordert zur Wachsamkeit ist nunmehr der Verband und der Angelverein vor Ort. Verpennt man dort Anhörungen oder Klagefristen, war es das!


----------



## raubangler (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*



Hunterfish82 schrieb:


> Eine gute Auslese, eine gesunde und artenvielfältige Natur benötigt aktiven Natur- und Umweltschutz und das auch nachhaltig. Dazu gehört es, dass Gewässer nicht sich selbst überlassen werden, oder Müll liegen bleibt usw usw.
> ......



Das Wort 'Auslese' kommt bei Naturschützern nicht so richtig gut an.
Und wo soll der Müll herkommen, wenn niemand mehr an das Gewässer darf?

Es macht keinen Sinn, sich mit Naturschützern auf ihrem Spezialgebiet zu bekriegen - da kann man nur verlieren.
Sich als Angler als Pseudo-Naturschützer zu verkaufen, hat lange funktioniert.
Aber die Zeit scheint nun vorbei zu sein.

Hier geht es um bestehende Nutzungsrechte.
Nutzung ist immer auch ein Eingriff.
Dazu muss man auch stehen und für kämpfen.
Als Bootfahrer, als Wanderer, als Radfahrer, als Hundebesitzer und auch als Angler.
Sind nicht wenige Wähler....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*



raubangler schrieb:


> Hier geht es um bestehende Nutzungsrechte.
> Nutzung ist immer auch ein Eingriff.
> Dazu muss man auch stehen und für kämpfen.
> Als Bootfahrer, als Wanderer, als Radfahrer, als Hundebesitzer und auch als Angler.
> Sind nicht wenige Wähler....


Seh ich auch so..

Aber Gero Hockers Einwand, dass die Angler im Gegensatz zu den BUND- und NABUisten immerhin alle geprüft sind, ist ja auch das einzige Argument, dass ich FÜR die ansonsten sinnfreie Prüfung gelten lasse. 

Weil (und nur deswegen) das eben den Damen und Herren von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie mit ihren ungeprüften Amateurmitläufern so schwer im Magen liegt ...
:q:q:q

Auch die CDUler haben da in NDS gut argumentiert und klar Front bezogen....

Wenn ich an unser CDU-Trantüten in B-W denke, könnt ich weinen vor Zorn..

Hab denen aber alle das Video von der NDS-Debatte hier geschickt in der B-W Fraktion, mit dem Hinweis:


> Sowohl Gero Hocker von der FDP wie auch Frank Oesterhelweg von der CDU (ab Minute 14.20)  haben in der Debatte um Angelverbote in Niedersachsen (auch da wollen Anglerfeinde wie Grüne und SPD u. a. Nachtangeln verbieten!) klar Stellung pro Angler und Angeln bezogen..
> 
> Hören Sie sich als CDUler in Baden-Württemberg diese engagierten Reden pro Angler an.
> 
> ...





Könnt ihr auch alle an Parteien in euren Ländern schicken als positives Beispiel...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Grüne schliessen Angelverbote in Niedersachsen nicht aus*

Hier ein Beitrag aus dem NDR (Hallo Niedersachsen): http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320969

Erstklassige Positionierung AV-NDS
Schweigen Weser-Ems und DAFV
Grüner Minister behält Arbeitsempfehlung bei
SPD lässt ihn gewähren.
Nur CDU und FDP auf Seiten der Angler im niedersächsischen Landtag..


----------

